# Keep the lights on when you read this: Twisted



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*Book Description:*

In this unique collection, Uvi Poznansky brings together diverse tales, laden with shades of mystery. There are four of them: I Am What I Am; I, Woman; The Hollow; and The One Who Never Leaves. Here, you will come into a dark, strange world, a hyper-reality where nearly everything is firmly rooted in the familiar-except for some quirky detail that twists the yarn, and takes it for a spin in an unexpected direction.

This is the reality you will see in this biblically inspired hell through the eyes of a ghost of a woman, trying to reclaim her name by appealing to the devil; the eyes of a clay figure of a woman, about to be fired in the kiln, longing for her Creator; the eyes of a woman in the midst of a free fall, about to become a ghost; and the eyes of a feline creature with cracked fangs, trying in vain to resign herself, by hook and by crook, to being locked. These characters explore their identity, and challenge their fate.

Inspired by her art, by quotes from literature and the bible, and by the author's professional career, these tales come from different times and places. Yet all of them share one thing in common: an unusual mind, one that is twisted. So prepare yourself: keep the lights on.

*Cover Reveal:*

In the next few weeks I am going to roll out my new book, Twisted, in three editions: Kindle, Print, and Audiobook. Let me give you a sneak peak of the cover, which--as always--is inspired by my art:










A few months ago, a pile of bones captured my fascination. Scattered across my desk, they were ashen, rather small, and of fanciful shapes. I was unable to identify the animals whose remains these were, nor could I name their skeletal parts. Which left me free to mine-out of these crumbling, fragile relics-an entirely new presence. Coming to life on brown paper with with a few stokes of white, red, and brown pencils, there she was: my Bone Princess.

Set upon a patch of scorching desert sand, she casts a one-eyed look at you, which masks how vulnerable she really is. Her soft flesh is shielded-and in places, nearly crushed-by her armor of bones. She is damaged: no arms, no legs, yet she accepts her pain with pride, and with regal grace. Inside and out, she carries a sense of morbidity.

As all creations, she became an independent spirit. As such, she made me wonder what had happened to her. I imagined her turning to me, with the elegant, elongated lines of her neck, to tell me her story. This was how my novella, the first story in my upcoming collection-I Am What I Am-came to be.

Twisted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Uvi,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

M.C.V. Egan is the author of a love story and a mystery book titled The Bridge of Deaths. The story came about through a lifelong obsession to solve the MYSTERY of her maternal grandfather's death in faraway Denmark. In it, fictional characters travel through the world of past life regressions and information acquired from psychics as well as Archives and historical sources to solve "One of those mysteries that never get solved". So I feel truly honored to connect with her. She has just posted an interview with me, and I found her questions particularly insightful.[p]

*Once a character is fully developed do you set them free or do they still dance around your mind?*

My characters do not wait for me to set them free-they take the liberty to do it themselves! So yes, the dance around in my mind till I have no other recourse but write down what they say. I chase them with my pen, and the only way to slow them down is to throw an obstacle in their way, and see how they find a way around it, through it, or over it, which makes for delightful twists and turns in the plot.

*Was there any research involved in your work?*

Absolutely! Research is a great tool for anchoring fiction in reality, or in that which is familiar to you, by using details that give your story a ring of truth. Here-from the story I Am What I Am (included in Twisted)-is the voice of the ghost of Job's Wife, recalling her first moments in the grave. She quotes her husband's words (which, doing a bit of research, you can find in the biblical story):

_"Job stayed with me awhile. Again and again he mumbled, in his inexplicable, pious manner, 'Naked I came from my mother's womb, and naked shall I depart.' Men! Always thinking of themselves! All the while there I was, flat on my back, in need of some attention, and some clothes, too!"_

*Do you need visual media to describe people or places? (Some authors use pics. out of magazines)*

Funny you should ask! Being an artist, a poet and an author, my creativity takes me in many directions. I write with my brush, and paint with my pen.

At times I find myself listening to the voice of a sculpture I created, and writing down her story-which is what happened in the story I, Woman (included in Twisted.) Here is how it opened, described in the voice of a clay sculpture looking at the artist creating her:

_"I stand here before you, not knowing my name.
The light in this place is so blinding, so intense, that as far back as I can remember, it has forced me to close my eyes. Now this is about to change. Coming out of a brilliant haze, here is her footfall. Here she is: my Creator. I am clay in her hands. Let her do with me as she pleases; for what am I to do?

Now listen, listen to that sound: the air is vibrating around her. I can feel her breast, it is heaving. I can hear her breathing in, breathing out&#8230; Yes, she is coming closer. Is she about to blow life into me? My skin starts shivering. Here, now, is her touch-

She puts a mark on me, pressing the sharp end of a chisel until it stings, it pierces me right here, under my eyelid. I shriek! I cry-but somehow no one can hear me. If I were not reduced to tears, I would pay more attention to this nagging sense, the sense of astonishment in me. Why, why can't I be heard? Have I lost the ability to make a sound? Then I wonder, did I ever have it? And even in this crinkling, crushing silence, can't she sense my pain?

It is not until later, when she pulls out the blade, that I become afflicted-for the first time in my life-with vision. To you, vision may be a gift, but I think it a burden. Emerging from the glow that has so far pervaded my existence, I open my eyes."_

*What projects are you working on now?*

Through a process of creative collaboration, two of my books are now being produces as audiobooks! It is an amazing feeling, to have your characters not only spring out of your mind, but have versatile and resounding voices. As you know, both poetry and song-anything with meter and rhyme-are easily remembered through listening and reciting. And long before we could read and write, we passed our sagas on through story telling. This is where I am right now! What can I tell you but this: I live in a charmed world!

My earlier works-Apart From Love (narrated by David Kudler and Heather Jane Hogan) and A Favorite Son (narrated by David Kudler) have been highly praised, which spurs me onward and upward: so now, Home, my poetry book, will come out later this summer as an audiobook, narrated by the talented film actress Kathy Bell Denton. At the same time Twisted, my collection of dark tales, will also come out as an audiobook, narrated by the gifted voice actress Heather Jane Hogan.

You can find this interview

__
https://52829240945%2Finterview-with-uvi-poznansky-author-of-a-favorite-son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> I love your cover.  It really projects a mysterious artistic aura. Is the book out yet?


Thank you Diana! Don't know how I did not see your note earlier this week, so sorry... And yes, the ebook is already out, check it out: Twisted


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Today I would like to introduce the narrator behind the voices of my new collection of dark tales. I have already worked with her on narrating my novel, Apart From Love. She was such a natural, that no one can call her Anita a 'performace'. Working with her was such joy! So I had to hear the lovely, intimate voice of Heather Jane Hogan again, this time for [book:Twisted|18044309], where the challenge--and the fun--would be to find a different voice for each one of the four tales.

Take a listen to a voice clip from her audition, *here*.

I find her self-depracating humor quite touching. Here are a few things she says about herself:

★ "I sing in the car. Loudly. I'm that woman you see on the highway, belting out tunes as if she were on stage somewhere and blissfully unconcerned that other people on the highway can see me." 
★ "I love roller coasters. The more twisty-turny-upside-down-back-and-forth-hair-raising, the better."
★ "In 1999, I went skydiving. I'll never forget it. It wasn't what I expected. I thought it would be exhilarating; that I would land and shout something like, "WOO HOO!!"&#8230; but&#8230; at least for me, it was more of an overwhelming experience. Afterwards, I just wanted to sit and contemplate my belly button."
★ In 2003 and 2004 I won the NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month), hosted by http://www.nanowrimo.org. They host a challenge every year during the month of November for you to write a novel. It doesn't have to be good, no one reads it for proof (the contest is honor-based) - but you have to write 50,000 words in one month (the definition of a novel). It's a great and challenging exercise, even if you're not a writer.










Download the new collection: tales from the dark side
*Twisted*

Audiobook and print editions coming soon


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow--I am so glad this is the first review for my new book, Twisted! Written by Dolores Ayotte, author of A Woman's Voice, who is a great inspirational writer and one of the best reviewers on Amazon:

★★★★★ Captivating!!, June 25, 2013
By Dolores Ayotte
This review is from: Twisted (Kindle Edition)
Henry Ward Beecher so sagely states that ..."Every artist dips his brush in his own soul, and paints his own nature into his pictures." "Twisted" is the fourth book that I have read and reviewed by talented author and artist, Uvi Poznansky. Every time I read one of her poignant works of art, I sense that Ms. Poznansky leaves a part of herself in every word she pens and in every piece of art she creates.

"Twisted" is a compilation of four short stories that reads like a narrative. Each novellas is written in the first person and each of the main characters is brought to life as the reader hears the voices of these individuals as they share their plight. Job's wife in, I Am What I Am, has an encounter with the devil as she pleads with him to reclaim her own name. Ms.Poznansky quickly draws her reading audience into a familiar yet foreign setting as she creatively and unexpectedly twists the yarn as she weaves her storyline together. This gifted writer follows the same technique in each of the subsequent novellas, I, Woman...The Hollow...and, The One Who Never Leaves.

There is the added bonus of "Dust" a lovely poem whereby both a male and female take turns expressing their innermost selves and how they communicate in their love/hate relationship. This exchange is followed by two photographs demonstrating the "transition a piece of art undergoes in the foundry".

It is virtually impossible to resist being mesmerized by Ms. Poznansky's message as she so adeptly leaves a part of herself in her varied creative manifestations. It is apparent to me that one artistic gift freely flows into the other. Each of them is so closely connected that it is difficult for the amateur which, in essence is what I consider myself to be, to truly recognize when this actually occurs. When reading Ms. Poznansky's novel, novellas, and poetry, I sense that I am on the inside looking out at her other art forms. In other words, her written words create a voice for her lovely works of art....an explanation for how they came to be. They are alive in every sense of the word and every step of the imagination...so closely united that it is impossible to separate the two. This is when the deepest level of Ms. Poznansky gift is clearly demonstrated. Whether by every stroke of the paint brush...or in her sculptures...or in every word that she writes, this gifted author leaves a part of her soul. No matter the medium she becomes the creator that she is...just as Henry Ward Beecher states in his opinion of artists. Ms. Poznansky has not only dipped her brush into the paint but her pen as well...deeply into her soul, as she shares her many creative gifts with us.

Inspirational Author & Book Reviewer ~ Dolores Ayotte


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My week at Mcv Egan's blog is on a roll! Please check out my article today. Focusing on a novella from my book Twisted, it is titled *A Rude Awakening for Job's Wife*:

_Lying still in a corner of the cave, I try my best not to rattle, not to betray my fear. I figure, as long as they think me unconscious, I am safe. I have jolted awake because of the voices, only to discover they are incoherent and muffled. In between the gusts of wind, I can hear them hissing. Each phrase plays out in some verbose foreign music, which I cannot decipher for the life of me. Sigh. This is not Aramaic for sure, or any of the other languages spoken by the locals in my village or by the merchants traveling through along the Jordan river.

At this moment I find myself overwhelmed, turned inside out by a sense of suspicion. Something has been taken away from me. My breath? My name? Identity? Who am I, then?
After an eternity, the confusion in my head starts clearing up. The air is steaming hot. It feels as if I have been dunked in some thick, dark soup. I stare at the blackness. I listen. I catch a word here and there, and somehow I get it. No longer is it Greek to me. Or perhaps it is.
"But why? What is she to you?" says a trembling, shrill voice. "Why even come here for her? Just a tramp, is what she is."
And in grumble-louder than the whirlwind-another voice says, "Now, who are you to ask?"
"Forgive me... I am nothing, nothing before you. Crush me if you will. I am dust, dust under your feet... But you, you have more important things to do. Let her rot."
"Gird up now your loins like a man; for I will demand of you, and you shall answer me. Where were you when I laid the foundations of this realm? Declare, if you have any understanding!"
"I am nothing... Nothing but dust-"
"Who has laid the measures thereof, if you know? Or who has stretched the line upon it?"
"I bow," the thin voice trembles. "I bow before you. Oh please, forgive me."
And splosh! I hear the poor devil plodding away, wading through some slush. 
A minute later, the footfalls of the other march up the road in the other direction, until finally the ground under me stops rumbling. 
So I turn on my belly and crawl, finding my way in the dark, till at last I peek out-if only by a nose-through the mouth of the cave. Which allows me, for the first time, to take in the view._

Job's wife in Twisted

Here is a woman who has only one line in the Book of Job. Her entire history has been lost, with the exception of the words, "Curse God and Die." Did she love her husband and wished his torture to stop--or else, was she tired of him, and saw him as a burden? Even her death is not recorded; all we know is that by the end of the book, there is a 'happy ending' where Job has a new wife and a new set of kids in place of the once that were stricken down by Satan.

So in my story, she wakes up in Hell. Here is the opening, where she is listening to a conversation between Satan and one of the other poor devils. By a twist, Satan's words are a 'replay' of God's words to Job. So now I invite you to listen to the voice clip, narrated by The wonderfully gifted Heather Jane Hogan:

Listen *here*.










This is a small bronze sculpture in which I tried to depict the first yawn of the day.

Treat yourself to a gift!
Download this ★★★★★ book
Twisted

Audiobook coming soon!

♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚

*On a different Note: boy do I have a surprise for you: Two FREE books!!!*
When? 
Today, July 5
What?
Home
Apart From Love


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Author of War Songs, Grady Harp, describes himself as being ever on the alert for the new and promising geniuses of tomorrow. He is an artist representative, gallery owner, writer of essays and articles on figurative and all Representational art for museum catalogues and for traveling exhibitions, and an Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. So I am deeply honored that he has posted this five-star review for my just-published book, Twisted:

★★★★★ A sensitive melding of poetry, prose, and art, July 5, 2013
By Grady Harp (Los Angeles, CA United States) 
(TOP 50 REVIEWER) (VINE VOICE) (HALL OF FAME REVIEWER) (REAL NAME)

Uvi Poznansky is an Israeli born American poet, writer and artist who seems to have a gift to express her thoughts in myriad ways, ways so diverse in nature that the only constant is excellence! Her previous books - APART FROM LOVE, A FAVORITE SON, HOME, and the Hebrew edition ROPES, SEPARATION, TEAR - all manage to incorporate her stunning visual art as either the cover or as inner additive drawing or simply as the matrix on which she draws the thread that unites each of the themes of her books.

In TWISTED Uvi Poznansky takes out her loom and weaves mysterious tapestries that include humor, angst, the unknown, the dark, and always a permutation of love. The One Who Never Leaves is a touching tale about a cat and her keeper, The Hollow steps into that disparate world of the beyond - of finding needs unmet in proximity and not tangible, I, a Woman allows us to enter the creative space of creating a figure out of clay. In the midst of her stories is a bipartite poem/conversation and images of some of Poznansky's art.

For this reader, the title TWISTED suggests harshness or unexpected turns that terrify. But that is not what happens on entering this space. Yes, the ideas seem from a different realm of non-reality, but they are so immaculately constructed that each work becomes a little treasure to visit repeatedly. For this reader that is not `twisted' - that is kaleidoscopic!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

_And so I knew the mourners had started to disperse by now, which was truly humbling. Alas, they had been at it for a shorter time than usual-but how could you blame them, really? 
There was no money, and of the seven thousand sheep, three thousand camels, five hundred yoke of oxen and five hundred donkeys we used to own, not a single one was left. Nothing you could offer them for payment; alas, nothing left to sustain the customary expression of grief. Sigh. 
Job stayed with me awhile. Again and again he mumbled, in his inexplicable, pious manner, "Naked I came from my mother's womb, and naked shall I depart." Men! Always thinking of themselves! All the while there I was, flat on my back, in need of some attention, and some clothes, too! 
Finally he left the gravesite. I waited, waited until the sound of his footfalls had shuffled away-oh, how well I knew this tortured gait of his!-until it too was gone._

Job's wife in Twisted

The biblical Book of Job never tells you what happened to Job's wife, nor does it give her a name. By the end of the book he has a new set of children and a new wife. What a happy ending! One that leaves you in the dark... So in my book, she describes waking up to the moment of her death, and what happens in Hell.

When I chose Heather Jane Hogan to narrate Anita's voice in my novel Apart From Love, I refused to imagine how she might look, because to me, she was a voice. But now, as she is narrating her second project with me, I did look her up and she is not only a brilliant voice actress, but a beautiful one too!

Take a listen to her, click HERE










"It is virtually impossible to resist being mesmerized"
Get ★★★★★ *Twisted*

Audiobook coming soon


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

If you are reading Twisted I will feature your image at the top of my blog, in the new slideshow feature at the top right. Check out how:

Your image, at the top of my blog



*On a different note:* 
Christoph Fischer is a high-ranking reviewer on Goodreads and Amazon. Just as importantly he is the author of two historical fiction books, Sebastian and The Luck of the Weissensteiners. I am greatly honored that he posted this wonderful review for my book, Twisted:

★★★★★ Simply Brilliant July 21, 2013
By diebus

"Twisted" by Uvi Poznansky has been on my reading list for some time. After having read and adored "Home" and "A Favourite Son" I decided to save this expected treasure for a special occasion but I only lasted a week.
The book is nothing short of amazing. It is a fantastic selection of four short stories, all slightly dark and - as the title promises - with their own kind of twist.
My favourite story is the first, a tale about Job's wife that is based on a very imaginative and simply terrific idea. Job's wife, who in the biblical story told her husband to curse God, who is trying Job's faith with all sorts of misfortune, faces the consequences of her dis-loyal action. God and Satan's bet about Job's loyalty is one of the key stories in the bible in my view in that it asks believers to have blind faith. Job's wife just had about enough after plagues and death and what not and represents one of the most challenging and controversial figures in the Bible. Told in her own voice this is a rather fascinating and intriguing story that almost ended too soon for my liking and addictive personality.
The second short story reads like a take on creationism by giving a voice to a clay figure who observes her creator. With the mentioning of Adam in this story the Biblical reference is implied albeit less specific, yet challenging one's perspective of the Eden story.
Freedom, identity and fate are some of the themes running through the stories.
This is an amazing and exciting read, one that is playful as it is intellectually stimulating and founded in sharp observation. The characters created are certainly quite a long way from the norm and a firework of originality.
Adding unusual elements, such as the mention of a lift and the King David Hotel in a biblical story, using the perspective of a cat and of a clay figure, these pieces take the reader deliberately out of their comfort zone and out of their experience into their head, only to draw them back into the story and the reality the characters are experiencing.
A great book, not easily forgotten.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Sheila Deeth is a top 1000 Amazon reviewer, and an author of several biblical fiction books. So I truly value her opinion about the biblically-inspired hell in Twisted, and about the women's voices expressed in it.

★★★★★ Fascinating and deeply involving prose and poetry, July 29, 2013
By S. Deeth "Sheila Deeth" (OR, USA) - See all my reviews
(TOP 1000 REVIEWER) (VINE VOICE) (REAL NAME)

What is woman? Uvi Poznansky's four curious tales in her Twisted collection find various answers to this question. Is a woman denied existence if we hide her name, or if we define her just by relationships to man? Does the female sculpture come first or second to the creator's hand? Does death create, destroy or preserve, and can imagination fly?

A haunting story of Job's nameless wife starts this short collection and sets the tone. With pleasing plays on words and history, evoking intriguing shades of Tom Stoppard's Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead, the author renders the Biblical story of Job into a timeless world where Job's wife stands in need of a name.

It's not hard, after these pleasing Biblical allusions, for the reader to identify with a slab of clay in the next tale and share its search for the creator's purpose. But the slab is woman and the purpose is filled with beauty and pain.

From lilting poetry to feline's fearsome claw, these pieces draw the reader in, enticing with intriguing depths and surprising with sudden light. Twisted, puzzling, but perfectly put together, the collection has the feel that it was meant to be this way, no random grouping of fiction but a twisted exploration that turns and returns this reader to the singular question: What is woman?

*On a different note:
*
Celebrate with me! My ★★★★★ unique collection of tales Twisted is coming out in an amazing audiobook edition! Join the Writing Contest, listen to my narrator's voice, be here for the cover reveal... And whatever you do, don't miss out!

Let's party! Go to Get Twisted and click *Join*.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

About a week ago, Chris The Story Reading Ape contacted me, asking if I would like to write something for him. How could I refuse? It's not every day that such an exotic character, seemingly primitive yet intelligent, comes into my life... Today he posted my article in his place. Check it out:

Twisting My Tale As A Way To Provoke You



☆♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸ ¸¸.♪♫•*¨*•♫♪

King Judah has hosted poetess Bathsheba Dailey and me, live on air! 
Join me for a visit in the The Kings Court. It is a 2-hours conversation, so bring a glass of wine or a cup of coffee! The conversation is well worth your time, I promise, as both Bathsheba and I read excerpts from our poetry!

Bathsheba and I in the King's Court


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Round and round and up and down
The finest story all over town...
Show me love, love deep and real
For Heaven's sake, don't make me kneel
You'll learn to do this:
Get it now, the Twisted Twist!

Round and round, all over town
So it goes, up and down...
You are my twisters; so wherever you are
spread my message, near and far
Let it spin north and south
'Cause all I can hope for is your word-of-mouth

To listen to the closing credits go *HERE*



♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚

*On a different note:*
Here is my surprise: two FREE gifts, just for you:

★ HOME ★ 
★ APART FROM LOVE ★

I rely on you, your word of mouth... Please, share the news! Let your friends read these highly acclaimed books!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Good news occur in clusters... So one day after another, five star reviews keep coming in for Twisted.

The first of the two reviews is by Lynelle Clark has one of the most endearing sentences in her Goodreads author page. She says, "I am an Aspiring Writer and is still learning the art." But in addition to her book, A Pirate's Wife, she has garnered several top rankings: #4 top users, #4 top readers, #31 top librarians, #44 most followed, and #23 best reviewers. So I am deeply honored that she posted this review on Goodreads and Amazon.

★★★★★ Unique, August 22, 2013
By Lynelle "Aspiring Writer" (South Africa) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Twisted (Kindle Edition)
I received this book from the author for an honest review.

Reflections of women seeking their own identity and validation in a world that ignores, misjudge and scoff at them. Written from different view points, each poem has a unique setting, where each is confronted with their own self worth. To be validated. Poetic and honest each poem gives you a deeper look into the physic of her thoughts as she reach out. Sinister in its approach it comes to particular conclusions as their worlds are explored and revealed.
Twisted an interesting name that reveals more than you expected.

★★★★★ Superb!, August 23, 2013
By T. Stockton - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Twisted (Kindle Edition)
These are four exquisite stories in one volume that dare pull a reader outside of conventional boxes. A unique amalgamation of imagination, perspective, art, and discovery, Twisted leads a curious mind and seeking soul into the deep. Superb!

*On a different note:
*
I feel so lucky to be invited for a second opportunity, this time for 'a proper chat' with Christoph Fischer is the talented author and highly ranked book reviewer. He also wished to display some of my art, so in addition to my book covers, I gave him a paper sculpture I made, upon which I painted the creation of the world. His first question was:

What fascinates me most about you is that you write, make art and promote yourself. How do you find the time and how do you balance the three?

Want to know my answer? Read it here: 
A Proper Chat with Christoph


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

James DiBenedetto, the author of Dream Student (and other books in this series) currently lives in Arlington, Virginia with his beautiful wife and their cat (who has thoroughly trained them both). I am honored that he posted this review for the audiobook edition of Twisted:

★★★★★ Fascinating, Powerful and Beautiful, August 30, 2013
By James Dibenedetto "starkllr"
This review is from: Twisted (Audible Audio Edition)
Uvi Poznansky's "Twisted" is collection of four short stories and a poem that, collectively, are very difficult to describe. Each of the four tales is "twisted" in its own way:

"I Am What I Am" is the story of Job's wife and her fight to rediscover her name; "The Hollow" is a very brief tale of perception and reality; "I, Woman" tells (possibly) a version of the story of Adam and Eve; and "The One Who Never Leaves" gives us the perspective of an apartment-dwelling cat.

The prose is both beautiful and powerful; the author (who is also an artist) paints with words as deftly as she might apply paint to a canvas, and with the same care and precision.

The stories themselves are all wonderful. I found the tale of Job's wife the most affecting, personally. The author mixes sly humor in as well, especially in "The One Who Never Leaves" and "I, Woman." All four stories are quite moving; the author has great command of emotion and uses it to full effect.

The narration, by voice artist Heather Jane Hogan, is every bit as good, and as powerful, as the prose. The narrator uses her voice expertly; the voice of each of the four stories is completely distinct, but never overpowering the words. She expertly conveys emotion and mood, and the way in which she voices several distinct characters (both male and female, human and otherwise) is amazing.

She's also, quite simply, a pleasure to listen to.

I could not recommend this work more highly; it is truly wonderful and not to be missed.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Christian Ashley is an author of Historical Romance, Paranormal Fiction, and Erotic Fantasy. All of her Historical Fiction novels to date, Rose of Gwynedd, In Daddy's Arms, and Dignity, came to her through dreams that evolved with ample research into the historical period being presented. I am truly honored that she posted this review for Twisted:

★★★★★ Exquisitely Warped - I loved it!, September 7, 2013
By Christian Ashley (Los Angeles, CA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase
This review is from: Twisted (Paperback)
The unique, artistic, intuitive and often humorous weaving of reality and alternative realities is phenomenally embedded within the collection of tales in TWISTED. Incredibly bent around mythology, theology, her art, and her poetry, Uvi Poznansky has created yet another masterpiece!
APART FROM LOVE was absolutely brilliant, and A FAVORITE SON was captivating and explored the meshing of worldly paradigms. In TWISTED, the satirical portrayal of Job's wife in, I Am What I Am, was my favorite, and I enjoyed reading it again - aloud to my husband who laughed as I had when modern times intertwined with the biblical.

♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚

And yay! Just discovered the first review for the audiobook edition of Twisted (on Audible.com)! Check it out:

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★

"Enchanting"
Would you consider the audio edition of Twisted to be better than the print version?
As I love to read, it is difficult to compare, but I have enjoyed every second of hearing it. 
Twisted is perfect for narration.

*Who was your favorite character and why?*
I love the wife of Job in I Am What I Am.

*What does Heather Jane Hogan bring to the story that you wouldn't experience*
if you just read the book?
Her narration was perfect.

*Did you have an extreme reaction to this book? Did it make you laugh or cry?*
Definitely, I laughed.

*Any additional comments?*
As I mentioned earlier, Twisted is well suited as an audio book with its four artistically
described tales. The recording quality was outstanding.

Customer review


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Yay! Just discover the first review for the audiobook edition of Twisted (on Audible.com)! Check it out:

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★

"Enchanting"
*Would you consider the audio edition of Twisted to be better than the print version?*
As I love to read, it is difficult to compare, but I have enjoyed every second of hearing it. 
Twisted is perfect for narration.

*Who was your favorite character and why?*
I love the wife of Job in I Am What I Am.

*What does Heather Jane Hogan bring to the story that you wouldn't experience*
if you just read the book?
Her narration was perfect.

*Did you have an extreme reaction to this book? Did it make you laugh or cry?*
Definitely, I laughed.

*Any additional comments?*
As I mentioned earlier, Twisted is well suited as an audio book with its four artistically
described tales. The recording quality was outstanding.

Customer review


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Uvi Poznansky said:


> Wow! So happy! Just got this messsage, about the fourth one of my books to go audio:
> 
> _Congratulations, Home is now on sale at audible.com. And we plan to make it available on iTunes and Amazon.com within the next few days.
> _
> ...


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I listen. I catch a word here and there, and somehow I get it. No longer is it Greek to me. Or perhaps it is.
"But why? What is she to you?" says a trembling, shrill voice. "Why even come here for her? Just a tramp, is what she is."
And in grumble-louder than the whirlwind-another voice says, "Now, who are you to ask?"
"Forgive me... I am nothing, nothing before you. Crush me if you will. I am dust, dust under your feet... But you, you have more important things to do. Let her rot."
"Gird up now your loins like a man; for I will demand of you, and you shall answer me. Where were you when I laid the foundations of this realm? Declare, if you have any understanding!"
"I am nothing... Nothing but dust-"
"Who has laid the measures thereof, if you know? Or who has stretched the line upon it?"
"I bow," the thin voice trembles. "I bow before you. Oh please, forgive me."
And splosh! I hear the poor devil plodding away, wading through some slush.
A minute later, the footfalls of the other march up the road in the other direction, until finally the ground under me stops rumbling.
So I turn on my belly and crawl, finding my way in the dark, till at last I peek out-if only by a nose-through the mouth of the cave. Which allows me, for the first time, to take in the view.

Get ★★★★★ #fantasy TWISTED:
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/Twisted-audio 
♥ Ebook ♥ http://tinyurl.com/Twisted-ebook 
♥ Print ♥ http://tinyurl.com/Twisted-print


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Hell," I blurt. "Where am I?"
To which a voice says, "You can say that again."
I cast a quick glance this way and that, and see-just outside the mouth of the cave-two figures standing guard. Only they are standing upside down, perfectly frozen. Icy wings hang down from their shoulders, broken. And splinters are scattered on the dirt all around them. They are so still that it seems they have been carved from pillars of salt-if not for their feet twitching up there, above me.
Clenching my jaws so they stop clattering I manage to say, "Who are you?" 
The only answer I can hear is a groan from the left, somewhat muffled this time. Turning right I bend down to take a good look at the other guard. Why is he silent? 
"Who," I repeat, "are you?" 
His head is now barely visible; eyes and nose already submerged, he seems to struggle for air. Mud is flowing into his white mouth, and at the surface, froth starts regurgitating.
"Fallen angels are a dime a dozen around here," grumbles a throaty voice from above. Her foot kicks some more muck in his direction. "Some," she says, "have no names at all."

Job's wife in Twisted










★★★★★ review:
"So immaculately constructed that each work becomes a little treasure to visit repeatedly"
Get Twisted
*★ Audiobook ★ Ebook ★ Print ★*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

_He turns to me with a sly look. To my surprise, his smile-even with those sharp fangs-is quite endearing.
"Job's wife, I presume? Hallelujah! I have been expecting for you for quite a long while," says Satan. His voice is sweet. He must have sung in a choir in his youth, because in some ways he sounds as pious as my husband. "Shame, shame, shame on you," he wags his finger. "You sure made me wait, didn't you..."
And without allowing time for an answer, he brings a magnifying glass to his bloodshot eye. Enlarged, his pupil is clearly horizontal and slit-shaped. Which makes me feel quite at home with him, because so are the pupils of the goats in the herds we used to own.
Meanwhile, Satan unfolds a piece of paper and runs his finger through some names listed there. Then, with a gleam of satisfaction he marks a checkbox there, right in the middle of the crinkled page. At once, a whiff of smoke whirls in the air. Satan blows off a few specks of charred paper, folds the thing and tucks it into his breast pocket, somewhere in his wool. Cashmere, I ask myself? Really? In this heat?_

Job's wife in Twisted










★★★★★ review:
"So immaculately constructed that each work becomes a little treasure to visit repeatedly"


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

In the spirit of Halloween... Here is a little dab of darkness
"So at the end of an unbearably drawn out, tense second, here it is: she gives a jerk-a sharp one, mind you! And with a click, she brings in a host of shadows by turning on the twisted lamp by her side. 
What do I care? I am busy, trying to imagine sun. Curling around myself, eyes half-open, I pass my tongue around my fangs. Here, it is coming to me: a radiant, blood-red sun. Sky-ground-birds-flap, flap, leap!-throats-
I feel her looking at me, trying, perhaps, to decipher the sudden flash in my slit pupils. I flick her with my tail. The shadows-small and large, sharp and fuzzy-all flick their tails at her..."

Feline creature in Twisted










*★ Audiobook ★ Ebook ★ Print★*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's your chance to win! A select group of authors has joined forces with me, to bring you amazing stories, narrated by great voice actors. Take a listen to voice clips from the audiobooks, and join for a chance to win one of them!

Win!! Ruffle Extravaganza



*On a different note:*

Two new reviews for Twisted:

First one: John A. Miller is the author of Author of Gladstone, You'll be Sorry! and Friends and Strangers. He is also a truck driver, which makes his point of view a unique one. I am thrilled that he posted this review, having listened to the audio edition of Twisted:

★★★★★ More deep thoughts and storys., November 6, 2013
By John A. miller (tennessee,usa)

Once again I had the pleasure of listening to another audible book by Uvi Poznansky. This time I enjoyed "Twisted" on CD. The one word to define Uvi would be "Wordsmith." The way she uses verses in her books are remarkable. The accounts to detail and the way she expresses to the reader or in this case the listener is works of art. My favorite again from "Twisted" was called "The one who wouldn't leave." I won't tell you what it's about, but trust me it was a good story and I enjoyed every minute of it. So, In closing I must say that I recommend this book if you want to sit back and enjoy some of her deep thoughts again and I did find some slight humor there also. I give it 5 stars and looking forward to more of her work in the future. One final note, the narrator on the audio book was terrific. I enjoyed Heather Jane Hogan doing the different voices to the character's and her voice was a pleasure to listen to

★★★★★ By a poetic genius., November 2, 2013
By Larry Winebrenner (Miami Gardens, FL, USA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

I'm twisted. What's not to love? You don't actually be twisted to enjoy these stories, but it helps a lot.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Starting tomorrow, Elaine Raco Chase, Stephanie Queen, James DiBenedetto, David Kudler, Mary Campisi, Author Ruth Cardello, Libby Fischer Hellmann, Becky L Barker, Charity Parkerson, Barbara Silkstone and Sherri Christian will tell you about each one of the audiobooks we are offering for you to win.

Have you joined us? If so, your raffle ticket is already in the big black hat&#8230; Interested in a particular audiobook? Tell us! Like it or leave a comment, so we'll add an additional raffle ticket for you!

Come to the Grand Finale, Sunday 11/17 at 3:00 PST! We will pull the winning tickets out of the hat, and announce them!



*On a different note:*

Still seething with disappointment over losing Merav, I go on to moan, "He hates me, and so does Michelle! For her, any price is too much, but what her father demands of me is simply ridiculous."
"Let me guess," Joav narrows his eyes."Are you to hunt a lion and tear it apart with your bare hands?"
"No-"
"Drag a leviathan to shore and cut open its belly?"
"No-"
"Slay a dragon?"
"I wish!"
"What, then?" Joav asks, but by the sly smile hiding under his mustache I suspect he already knows the answer.
"You playing with me?" I say. "I am to come up with a hundred Philistine foreskins."
"Ha! Is that what a princess goes for these days?" 
I answer by asking, "Can you believe it?"
Out of nowhere he pulls up a third knife, and without missing a beat throws it up. "Question is, how hard can it be to get it?"
I shrug. "At the time I still entertained the hope of reaching out to the enemy, obtaining what I need by diplomatic means."
"Ha!" He catches the other two knives behind his back. "That doesn't sound like fun to me, not at all."
"I tried, really, I tried to talk sense to those infidels."
"Let me guess: you told them all about the joys of converting to our faith."
"How did you know?"
"Then you overstated the medical benefits of circumcision, and understated the pain."
"I did."
"No takers, ha?"
"None. Naturally I had no choice but to resort to military means."
"By which you mean, slaughter."
"Yes."
Joav aims a knife at a target carved in the bark of the olive tree. 
"I hope," he shoots, "that the princess would love you for it."
"She wouldn't."
"Forgive me for saying so, but her father is entitled to drive a stiff bargain, especially when he's dealing with a commoner like you."
I must admit, "Stiff it is."

From my upcoming book, The David Chronicles, Vol. I



















This is a quick paper cutout of a dragon, which I made yesterday, 
and let loose in my library... 
Who knows how high it will soar!

Interested in biblically-inspired books?
Check out Twisted and A Favorite Son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚ Going home for the holidays? Bring me with you!

An autographed book is a collector's item. The ink of my pen on the title page is a touch, a symbolic handshake between you and me. And the highly praised cover is the way to hold my art in your hands.

To get my books, autographed, click here:


*On a different note:*

_Still seething with disappointment over losing Merav, I go on to moan, "He hates me, and so does Michelle! For her, any price is too much, but what her father demands of me is simply ridiculous."
"Let me guess," Joav narrows his eyes."Are you to hunt a lion and tear it apart with your bare hands?"
"No-"
"Drag a leviathan to shore and cut open its belly?"
"No-"
"Slay a dragon?"
"I wish!"
"What, then?" Joav asks, but by the sly smile hiding under his mustache I suspect he already knows the answer.
"You playing with me?" I say. "I am to come up with a hundred Philistine foreskins."
"Ha! Is that what a princess goes for these days?" 
I answer by asking, "Can you believe it?"
Out of nowhere he pulls up a third knife, and without missing a beat throws it up. "Question is, how hard can it be to get it?"
I shrug. "At the time I still entertained the hope of reaching out to the enemy, obtaining what I need by diplomatic means."
"Ha!" He catches the other two knives behind his back. "That doesn't sound like fun to me, not at all."
"I tried, really, I tried to talk sense to those infidels."
"Let me guess: you told them all about the joys of converting to our faith."
"How did you know?"
"Then you overstated the medical benefits of circumcision, and understated the pain."
"I did."
"No takers, ha?"
"None. Naturally I had no choice but to resort to military means."
"By which you mean, slaughter."
"Yes."
Joav aims a knife at a target carved in the bark of the olive tree. 
"I hope," he shoots, "that the princess would love you for it."
"She wouldn't."
"Forgive me for saying so, but her father is entitled to drive a stiff bargain, especially when he's dealing with a commoner like you."
I must admit, "Stiff it is." _

From my upcoming book, The David Chronicles, Vol. I



















This is a quick paper cutout of a dragon, which I made yesterday, 
and let loose in my library... 
Who knows how high it will soar!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The old year passes, time is swift
Now it's time to give a gift
Tis the season to be jolly
Curl in bed and no more folly
I have a story that must be told
With me in bed you won't be cold:

♥ Home ♥ http://tinyurl.com/Home-ebook
♥ Twisted ♥ http://tinyurl.com/Twisted-ebook
♥ Rise to Power ♥ http://tinyurl.com/risepower-e
♥ A Favorite Son ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-e
♥ Apart From Love ♥ http://tinyurl.com/aprtl-e


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My new book Rise to Power explores the life of one of the most admired figures in history and the most complex figure in the bible: David. This is his story as you have never heard it before: from the king himself, telling the unofficial version, the one he never allowed his court scribes to recount. In his mind, history is written to praise the victorious-but at the last stretch of his illustrious life, he feels an irresistible urge to tell the truth. In the first volume of the series, David gives you a fascinating account of his early years, culminating with a tribal coronation. Rooted in ancient lore, his is a surprisingly modern memoir.

To celebrate the launch of my book, I am announcing a writing contest. Come join in!

WRITING CONTEST

*On a different note:*

Have you noticed the new slideshow feature on my blog? At the top right corner?

If you are reading any one of my books--Rise to Power, Apart From Love, A Favorite Son, Home or Twisted (in ebook, print, or audio editions)--I will gladly feature your image, too!

Here's how: YOUR IMAGE HERE


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The wind is singing winter blues
Whispering with her is my muse
Let these notes take you away
Swifter than a reindeer sleigh 
To distant places, forgotten times
To passion, sorrow, even crimes
You'll cry and laugh, then close the cover
A new world awaits for you to discover

★★★★★ Rise to Power http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
★★★★★ Apart From Love http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
★★★★★ A Favorite Son http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
★★★★★ Twisted http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
★★★★★ Home http://bookShow.me/B00960TE3Y


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"So I turn on my belly and crawl, finding my way in the dark, till at last I peek out-if only by a nose-through the mouth of the cave. Which allows me, for the first time, to take in the view.

It is breathtaking-not only because of the deep ravines slashing back and forth across the landscape, or the thick trunks of trees twining their roots one over the other, clinging forcefully to the rocky ledges; not only because of the volcanoes towering over the horizon, or the fine lava streams marbling the flesh of the earth, or that landmark, that pillar of salt beckoning me from afar, or the little flame dancing over there, then here, licking my knees-ouch!-or the bubbling of swamps along the winding path. No, it is breathtaking because to my amazement, I recognize this place. 
A crimson glow is coming from below, as if an enormous sun is buried here, deep under the coals upon which I am crouching. If not for the eery glow, this is the valley cradling my village. 
A perfect copy of the land of Uz."

Job's wife in Twisted.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

_"I stand here before you, not knowing my name.
The light in this place is so blinding, so intense, that for as long as I can remember, it has forced me to close my eyes. Now this is about to change. Coming out of a brilliant haze, here she is: My Creator. I am clay in her hands. Let her do with me as she pleases; for what am I to do?
Now listen, listen to that sound: The air is vibrating around her; I can feel her breast heaving. Is she about to blow life into me? Here it is, here is her touch- 
She puts a mark on me, pressing the sharp end of a chisel until it pierces the center of my eye. I shriek! I cry without a sound. It is not until she pulls out the blade, that I become afflicted-for the first time in my life-with vision. Emerging from the glow that has so far pervaded my existence, I open my eyes.
The haze is gone. There is not much to see around me. Here is a dim place. A place of doubt. Clutter. Confusion. From this point on, I start sensing shadows..." _










So starts one of the strangest stories I have ever written... Take a look at female figure in my sculpture, and then listen, because it is in her voice that the story is told.

Once the original clay model arrives in the foundry, it is dismembered: below you can see the dismembered lower part of the male dancer of the clay model for my sculpture (seen in full, above, in bronze.) A 'negative' of the parts is created, a mold, ready for pouring of molten bronze. Having witnessed this process, which takes as long as six weeks from the time the clay model arrives and a bronze sculpture is ready, made me think about death and rebirth, which is what this story--now included in my book Twisted--is about.










Tempted to go to the dark side?
Keep the lights on...
Get Twisted


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

He turns to me with a sly look. To my surprise, his smile-even with those sharp fangs-is quite endearing.
"Job's wife, I presume? Hallelujah! I have been expecting for you for quite a long while," says Satan. His voice is sweet. He must have sung in a choir in his youth, because in some ways he sounds as pious as my husband. "Shame, shame, shame on you," he wags his finger. "You sure made me wait, didn't you..."
And without allowing time for an answer, he brings a magnifying glass to his bloodshot eye. Enlarged, his pupil is clearly horizontal and slit-shaped. 
Which makes me feel quite at home with him, because so are the pupils of the goats in the herds we used to own.

To read more, and hear the voice of job's wife in Twisted, click here:
*His smile-even with those sharp fangs-is quite endearing*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I have just gone off the air after a lovely chat with co-hosts Vanney-Vanessa Thompson and author LJ Jamela Thomas.

Check it out:
*A lovely chat on radio about writing, creativity and poetry*

Grab your print copies now, and enjoy these highly praised stories, each one wrapped in my own cover art!
*These discounts won't last! 
*

Dont miss this opportunity! Click this link and join:
*Be my Valentine
*https://www.facebook.com/events/526741507433780/
A select group of authors has joined forces with me, to bring you amazing stories
narrated by great voice actors. We invite you for a weekend of love and roses. 
Come listen to voice clips from the audiobooks 
You may win one of them!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

What does she want, come Valentine's day?
In cupid's name, what should I say?
She smiles. "Bring me Home, Apart From Love...
Then I'll be yours, like a hand and a glove."
And you say, "Give me A Favorite Son...
Now let's blow off the candles, one by one."
The flame goes out, all Twisted in smoke
Time to come in and take off your cloak.

♥ Rise to Power ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
♥ A Favorite Son ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
♥ Twisted ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
♥ Home ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00960TE3Y


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

A little surprise for you: the print edition of Twisted is 68% off!
The title says it all... Check it out: *Twisted*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Just discovered a lovely new review for my book Twisted, the title says it all:

★★★★★ *Twisted minds*., February 17, 2014
By Katina - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

So many perspectives brought to life. The words written bring the reader to a world and certain level they had never imagined before.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*Two new reviews:
*
A lovely review, which I have just discovered, on Amazon UK for Twisted:

★★★★★ *Twisted* 21 Sep 2013
By judy
Formataperback|Amazon Verified Purchase

The poems and short stories here are not the usual. They take you down a whole different path. A new spin on known characters, unexpected bravery and beauty you would not expect to find in the settings. Riveting, she is a master at woodcraft.

And, for the audiobook edition:

The title says it all! New Audible review for Twisted, the audiobook:

Cookie's Princess
Greenock, United Kingdom
02-27-14
Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★
"LOVED IT LOVED IT LOVED IT !!!!"
*Would you recommend this audiobook to a friend? If so, why?*
You will be familiar with the stories.. by listening to them in this way brings them really to life..

*Who was your favorite character and why?*
Job's wife the nameless one has been she is most challenging and controversial figure in the Bible..

*Which character - as performed by Heather Jane Hogan - was your favorite?*
Again Job's wife.. was shocked at first with the 4 letter word.. but It added more depth to her character..

*Who was the most memorable character of Twisted and why?*
The Devil.. the voice was sweet and I felt this was how the devil will lure you in..

*Any additional comments?*
It was .Dark... intense.. entertaining.. thought-provoking and very emotional
I loved it..


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Bonnie Bernard is the author of paranormal/weird fiction, with several books including Road Rash, Rest Inn Piece, and Backfire. I am thrilled to find her review of Twisted:

★★★★★ Twisted like a pretzel...delicious!, March 3, 2014
By Bonnie - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

Twisted is a series of shorts...all being "my favorite". The stories are about cats, dead wives, Satan sticking his horns where they don't belong, and even some amazing statuesque beauty. If you've read Uvi's other books...well, you know how much you're going to love this one...you don't need me to tell you. If you haven't yet read anything by this brilliant wordsmith, do yourself a favor.

Five stars and then some. I recommend this for all readers, especially those who appreciate the "twisted" word. You'll see what I mean when you read the book. 

*And*:

A lovely review, which I have just discovered, on Amazon UK for Twisted:

★★★★★ Twisted 21 Sep 2013
By judy
Formataperback|Amazon Verified Purchase
The poems and short stories here are not the usual. They take you down a whole different path. A new spin on known characters, unexpected bravery and beauty you would not expect to find in the settings. Riveting, she is a master at woodcraft.

*On a different note:
*
Marsha Casper Cook is the author of six published books and eleven feature-length screenplays, a literary agent with fifteen years experience, and the host of the blog talk radio show A Good Story is a Good Story. So I am thrilled that Marsha invited me to be appear on her show a second time, together with my author friend Brenda Perlin, to chat about writing and marketing:

*Radio chat on World of Ink Network*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Just discovered this lovely review, written by Linda Whitehead Humbert, of Twisted.

★★★★★ Another well-written book by Uvi Pozansky, March 9, 2014
By Linda Whitehead Humbert - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Twisted (Kindle Edition)
Twisted had so many twists and turns that the title was very appropriate! Although I was pretty familiar with many of the stories, the author made me see them from very different perspectives. I think that she's a genuine writer of very good literature. I am sure I will enjoy her other books as much as I have enjoyed Twisted and Apart From Love.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Why am I moving from one literary genre to another?
This is a question I often ask myself. What I do is just the opposite of branding, perhaps because I find ways to surprise myself. So my books cannot easily be classified in the narrow confines of a particular genre, because life as we know it--and my art, which mirrors it-- constantly changes from one genre to the next. One moment is is humorous; the next, it is erotic; then, it might be a tragedy...

To read more click here: *Why am I moving from one literary genre to another?*

On a different note:

*Let me introduce to to my author friends*


[/a]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

At first I snarl, snaking 
In the dirt around your foot, 
I wish to shoot up, lifting 
My body from the soot

I coil up, all around you 
Weaving shadows into your light 
Your white, now brushed with my blue 
Is no longer pure--not quite--

And as I reach, your neck to clutch 
And lean in with a hiss 
Your head floats off, now out of touch 
So far out of my kiss

How can I reach your temple? 
I can't, now I know 
You are so high, so gentle 
You tremble in the flow...

To read more click *I coil up, all around you*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

He turns to me with a sly look. To my surprise, his smile--even with those sharp fangs--is quite endearing.
"Job's wife, I presume? Hallelujah! I have been expecting you for quite a long while," says Satan. His voice is sweet. He must have sung in a choir in his youth, because in some ways he sounds as pious as my husband. "Shame, shame, shame on you," he wags his finger. "You sure made me wait, didn't you..."
And without allowing time for an answer, he brings a magnifying glass to his bloodshot eye. Enlarged, his pupil is clearly horizontal and slit-shaped. 
Which makes me feel quite at home with him, because so are the pupils of the goats in the herds we used to own.

To read more, click here:
*I strut out of the cave in his direction*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

A select group of authors has joined forces with me
to bring you amazing stories
narrated by great voice actors. 
This spring, we invite you for an early Mother's Day picnic. 
Come listen to voice clips from the audiobooks 
You may win one of them!

To join click here: *♡ MOM*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Meanwhile Satan leads me away to the village square and with a big flair, opens a door. 
This is the largest building in our village, the library where I met the three elders just the other night-or was it once upon a time, ages ago? With each step I take, echoes play out in this space, bouncing off one wall, then another. Emptiness. 
Sigh. Echoes of my sigh.
So here I am, in the very place where my end began.
The ceiling seems low, much lower than I recall. It has caved in a bit-perhaps because of the rainy season-and the walls seems flimsier. The shelves have started to decay, but are still laden with scrolls, most of which have crumpled to dust. Dust caught by a faint ray of light, dust traveling the air, dust settling down: on the floor, on the table, everywhere.
Twiddling his fingers after he has finished checking the thickness of the dust layer, Satan cannot help curling his lips in disgust. He seems to be obsessed with order. 
"God," he says, "what an ugly mess!" And in spite of himself the wings come out, like swords out of their sheaths. Then they unfurl feather after feather, wave after frothy wave, till they are stuck there, nearly glued to the low ceiling. 
Now his face is reddening.
"Don't you get excited again," I advise him. "You know it's not good for you."
No longer do I feel distraught. Instead-perhaps out of the force of habit, and the years of service as a housewife-I feel obligated to tidy up the place for him. 
But as luck would have it, there are no cleaning supplies. So I tear the hem of my shroud and use it for a rag, and dust the chair so Satan may take his seat; which he does. His breath is regular again; and with a flap, the wings disappear.

Job's wife in *Twisted*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

So lovely to come in for a conversation with John Tucker on his blog. A life-long Georgia native, John has burned through three wives, raised two sons, and has persevered despite being brought up in a wonderfully dysfunctional family. He is a multi-genre author with psychological thrillers, romantic Dramedy, adult contemporary novel, and an Erotica sizzler. This is what he asked:

✿ Tell us about A Peek at Bathsheba and what inspired you to write it?
✿ Name two personal details about yourself that may surprise people?
✿ What do you personally get out of writing, and do you have a mentor who helped you along the way?
✿ Have you ever censured yourself while writing, and could you tell us the details?
✿ Last Question. Give us a three song playlist you would listen to all day long?

To read the entire interview, click here:
JOHNTUCKERMUSTLIVE


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Bring me along when you celebrate Labor Day 
Apart From Love, I'm your prize 
It's a chance to imagine, to let me play 
A story of passion before your eyes

Take a deep breath and take me outdoors 
Watch the leaves falling, singing autumn blues 
If you touch me, I'll be all yours 
My pages will rustle, and awaken your muse










A Peek at Bathsheba
★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

Rise to Power
★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

Apart From Love
★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

A Favorite Son
★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

Home
★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

Twisted
★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Leave the light on, and listen, hark
My tale is gripping, it is dark

*Kindle Countdown Deal:*

Love a dark tale? Get TWISTED!
(And while you're at it, get the Audio edition, too)

Book description:
In this unique collection, Uvi Poznansky brings together diverse tales, laden with shades of mystery. There are four of them: I Am What I Am; I, Woman; The Hollow; and The One Who Never Leaves. Here, you will come into a dark, strange world, a hyper-reality where nearly everything is firmly rooted in the familiar-except for some quirky detail that twists the yarn, and takes it for a spin in an unexpected direction.

This is the reality you will see through the eyes of a ghost of a woman, trying to reclaim her name by appealing to the devil; the eyes of a clay figure of a woman, about to be fired in the kiln, longing for her Creator; the eyes of a woman in the midst of a free fall, about to become a ghost; and the eyes of a feline creature with cracked fangs, trying in vain to resign herself, by hook and by crook, to being locked. These characters explore their identity, and challenge their fate.

Inspired by her art, by quotes from literature and the bible, and by the author's professional career, these tales come from different times and places. Yet all of them share one thing in common: an unusual mind, one that is twisted. So prepare yourself: keep the lights on.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Upon that night when ghosts arise
To shriek in gusts of wind
They'll warn you of your demise
Deep under gravestones pinned

Pretend you never existed
On the ground, above
Pretend you are not Twisted
And not Apart From Love

*★ Just for Halloween ★*
Twisted
Apart From Love


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Am I dreaming? I stare at it in great awe.
"Ah!" says Satan, noting my expression with great interest. "You are a curious creature, woman."
"No disrespect intended, sir," I say, "but don't play with me. If you know my name--which I am sure you do--you would do well to use it when you talk to me."
"Oh, I would," he teases me, "if you were to offer me at least a token of gratitude, if you know what I mean."

To read more click here:
*And you, sir, are not such a hotshot!*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Clancy Tucker writes young adult fiction for reluctant readers but has also achieved success as a poet and photographer. I am thrilled to come on for an interview on his blog.

Check it out:
*Interview with Uvi Poznansky
*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

For a moment I am grateful that my husband is among the living. Or so I think. Nowadays, influenced by the elders, he regards swearing as a mortal sin, as bad as cursing. He even plugs his ears, for no better reason than to avoid hearing it. But if you ask me, I swear: without a bit of blasphemy, language would utterly dull, and fit for nothing but endless prayer. Sigh.
Strangely, Satan does not frighten me that much anymore. And so, swaying on my hip bones, I strut out of the cave in his direction--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
*I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns
*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The old year passes, time is swift
Now it's time to give a gift
Tis the season to be jolly
Curl in bed and no more folly
I have a story that must be told
With me in bed you won't be cold










The Edge of Revolt ★ Ebook ★

A Peek at Bathsheba ★ Audio ★ Ebook ★  Print ★

Rise to Power ★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

A Favorite Son ★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

Home ★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

Apart From Love ★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

Twisted ★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Dennis Waller, filmmaker and author of several books, is recognized as an expert on spiritual experience, self-discovery, and exploring the human consciousness. He is also a Top 500 Amazon Reviewer, which is an amazing rank. I am honored that he posted this review for Twisted:

★★★★★ Simple Well Done, January 14, 2015
By Dennis Waller (Texas, USA) (TOP 500 REVIEWER) 
Verified Purchase

This book is a collection of four stories, each one an interesting tale of mystery and intrigue. While the plots and settings are different, there is a common thread throughout them all. I found them to be captivating and I was drawn in them with the rich descriptive nature that Uvi Poznansky has with her writing ability. The bonus is exceptional too, the poem and the artwork, to me, is very introspective, simply well done and serves as the icing on the cake. This is a book that I would suggest to those who want to get lost for a few hours and be held captive till the end in an enchanting tale, albeit dark and mysterious.

Get ★★★★★ TWISTED
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/0984993266
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio
#dark #fantasy


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

On the whim of a moment I decided to expand the reach of my books, so now they are listed not only on Amazon but also on B&N, iTunes, and more. You will now be able to read them on Kindle as well as other reading devices! Start with my book HOME, it's already FREE across all platforms except kindle, where it will be FREE in a matter of hours!

Check out my books: Books


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Strangely, Satan does not frighten me that much anymore. And so, swaying on my hip bones, I strut out of the cave in his direction. I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns. Along the path toward him I make sure to suck in my belly, because in the company of a gentleman, even a corpse is entitled to look her best-

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I feel her looking at me, trying, perhaps, to decipher the sudden flash in my slit pupils. I flick her with my tail. The shadows-small and large, sharp and fuzzy-all flick their tails at her. 
I am the master of this place! I am the one who never leaves. She will be gone before this day is over.

To read more click here:
She knows there is no point in hiding from me


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Born in Potsdam, Germany, Gisela Sedimayer has a love for the written word. Having moved to New Zealand and then to Austria, and having fought her cancer with the best weapon--creativity--she is the author of the Talon series, bringing the story and the characters to life over the course of several years. I am thrilled to find her review of my book, Twisted:

★★★★★ Twisted collection, March 8, 2015
By Gisela H. Sedlmayer "wonderful"
Verified Purchase)

What a unique collection by Uvi Poznansky. The tales are laden with mystery and macabre.

The first story: A dead woman lost her name and was looking for her name. She always said, "I am what I am". It was inspired by the Biblical story of Job. It really spoke to me how Job's wife must have felt, when Job lost everything.

The next stories: I woman. The Hollow and The One who Never Leaves. The stories are about, as the first one, of a dead woman, a cat and about Satan sticking his horns where they don't belong.

Each story spoke individually to me but took me into an amazing and unexpected direction and spin around a hyper reality and course. It was amazing how Uvi's mind is working, but left me thinking twice again.

I have to say, I have never read a story so mysterious and macabre and unique. But again, I enjoyed each story, because each story had something to tell and gave a message and left me thinking.

I won't go deeper into each story, you better read the book.
5 stars

Get ★★★★★ Twisted #FREE now:
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#Apple http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Lying still in a corner of the cave, I try my best not to rattle, not to betray my fear. I figure, as long as they think me unconscious, I am safe. I have jolted awake because of the voices, only to discover they are incoherent and muffled. In between the gusts of wind, I can hear them hissing--

To read more click here: 
Lying still in a corner of the cave, I try my best not to rattle


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Now if you ask me, the guests are here for no other purpose than to pay tribute to me, as I rise over their heads in the flesh. Being in the nude, modesty has never been my strongest suit. Is it vanity, I ask you, to let them lay eyes on me, to delight in their cheers with such an open, shameless joy, and with no inhibitions whatsoever? Why should I refrain from basking in my own glory?

To read more click here: 
Guilty pleasures are the only ones worth having


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a short a sweet review by Lori Lopez, the author of many books of lovely quirky writing, for my book, Twisted:

★★★★★ Artistic!, May 29, 2015
By Lori Lopez "Wordsmith", Verified Purchase

This is a very short yet intriguing collection loosely bound by a common theme. All of the tales are imaginatively sculpted with words by the author-artist, and there is a sense of the characters taking shape, struggling through various trials in a three-dimensional manner. I found it unusual and captivating.

Get ★★★★★ Twisted: 
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

She closed the book, placed it on the table, and finally decided to walk through the door. By now her eyes could barely stay open, and yet she knew, without having to look closely, that it wasn't a door really-only the opening for one.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
She was closer and closer to where she was headed all these years


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

#FREE today! Get it now: Discover diverse tales, laden with shades of mystery. Come into a dark, strange world, a hyper-reality where nearly everything is firmly rooted in the familiar-except for some quirky detail that twists the yarn, and takes it for a spin in an unexpected direction.

This is the reality you will see in hell, through the eyes of a ghost of a woman trying to reclaim her name by appealing to the devil; the eyes of a clay figure of a woman, about to be fired in the kiln, longing for her Creator; the eyes of a woman in the midst of a free fall, about to become a ghost; and the eyes of a feline creature with cracked fangs, trying in vain to resign herself, by hook and by crook, to being locked. These characters explore their identity, and challenge their fate.

Inspired by her art and by literature, these tales come from different times and places. Yet all of them share one thing in common: an unusual mind, one that is twisted. So prepare yourself: keep the lights on.

Get ★★★★★ TWISTED
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Curious to find out about my books and art? Here is a way for you to keep in touch with me:

Curious to find out about my books and art?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The beauty of ballet is in wondering, how effortlessly the dancers seems to soar in the air. This verse of the poem Dust, included in my book Twisted, and my bronze sculpture inspired by it, are about the illusion presented to us by bounds and leaps, by the ingenious choreography and the virtuosity of the dancers--

To read more click here:
Ambiguity


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Double, double misfortune, trouble 
Burning coal and blackening rubble
Let the blood in my caldron boil
Feed the flames... Oh, such a toil!

To read more click here:
Let the blood in my caldron boil


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

By what twist of imagination did this happen? How did this outline of his jaw suddenly appear, how did it open now, as if he was just about to call her name? In a moment, she thought, he would reach for her hand, smiling as if nothing bad could happen--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
*In a moment he would reach for her hand, smiling as if nothing bad could happen
*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh what is there to say
Come Valentine's day?
You bring a dozen blood-red roses
She thinks, Is this how he proposes?

To read more click here:
Oh what is there to say, come Valentine's Day?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Strangely, Satan does not frighten me that much anymore. And so, swaying on my hip bones, I strut out of the cave in his direction. I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns. Along the path toward him I make sure to suck in my belly, because in the company of a gentleman, even a corpse is entitled to look her best-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

A lovely review for my book, Twisted:

★★★★★ Dark, heartbreaking, tragic..awful but beautiful!
By Jessica Caryn, Verified Purchase
The artistry, unique properties, classic dark with contemporary and fantastic structure.
This collection was reminiscent of playwrights and poets from time past "twisted" with the modern.
Lines from I am What I am.
"He ( Satan) turns to me with a sly look. To my surprise, his smile- even with those sharp fangs - is quite endearing.. His voice is sweet. He must have sung in a choir in his youth, because in some ways, he sounds as pious as my husband." - Job's Wife on a Journey through Hell.
Well done. 5+ stars !

Get ★★★★★ TWISTED
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

✨ Now she embarks on shuffling stuff in the drawer. The hunger grows in me as the clink and the clank rise higher and higher, as spiky and prickly as rage. Finally she digs out a shiny tool and then, snap! She sticks it into the thing, right there between those whiskers. 
And with that one blow, the aroma! Ah, tinged with blood, it spreads instantly, all over the place. Is she a killer, I ask myself. Is she is a killer, too?

To read more of this #Horror story click here:
Is she is a killer, too?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Lovely new review for my horror collection, Twisted:

★★★★★ Great stories ByBLon August 22, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition|Verified Purchase

I loved reading this book. It was a great mixing of fear with a great imagination and what happens to people in the afterlife and tangling with the devil.
I especially liked what was happening in the story of Job and his wife. The stories were all well written and twisted. She has a wonderful mind to create such great stories from what little bit we actually glean from the bible stories. I know I wouldn't want to be in any of her stories. There are four stories in all and each is written so that the person it is about is telling us the story.

Get ★★★★★ TWISTED
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

How can I begin to describe it to you? Space was tight. In distress I looked up-perhaps by force of habit-to cry, to say a prayer. Stones, torn roots, autumn leaves, most of them already rotten, even tiny lizards and worms were soaring over us in a big swirl, bouncing from time to time off the walls, and then being blown up and away with a big spit, straight off the top of this thing.

To read more click here:
Tiny lizards and worms were soaring over us in a big swirl


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

We invite you to a three days of storytelling and gifts. 
Come listen to voice clips from our audiobooks 
You may win one of them!

Check it out:
A Time for Giving: Here's what you can win

We invite you to a three days of storytelling and gifts. 
Come listen to voice clips from our audiobooks 
You may win one of them!

Check it out:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

✨ Leave the light on and listen, hark
My tale is gripping, it is dark...

Get Twisted, it's my #free Halloween gift to you:
#Free Twisted


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

And over that threshold down there, she could somehow read the shape of the shadow. How it appeared suddenly, spilling out of nowhere, was quite beyond her, but she could tell, couldn't she, that there was no floor--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
In a moment he would reach for her hand, smiling as if nothing bad could happen


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Strangely, Satan does not frighten me that much anymore. And so, swaying on my hip bones, I strut out of the cave in his direction. I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns. Along the path toward him I make sure to suck in my belly, because in the company of a gentleman, even a corpse is entitled to look her best.

To read more click here: 
I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am grateful to go back. No longer am I stuck here, in a place of doubt. 
No longer am I inflicted with sensing shadows. Ashes to ashes. Dust to dust. All my sorrows are about to melt away. In this inferno, nothing will be left behind me but an empty shell. I fly into the brilliance. I am ablaze. I am in bliss. For where I am going I shall be reborn.

To read more, click here:
I am grateful to go back


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Somehow the sight of my sharp claws brings her to her senses, and so she removes the blankets in a big hurry. She has-or rather, used to have-a pretty figure, I conclude, now that I see it. The fabric is swishing softly as she ties the belt around her waist, showing off that which was once slender, but now is merely fragile--

To read more click here:
I just crouch there, staring helplessly at her knife


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

So many months have passed since I smelled fresh air. Come to think of it, it must have been years since I crossed the threshold, since I stepped outside, into the sunlight, which-as I remember-is so warm, so gloriously magnificent. Yes, it must have been decades since I sunk my paws into the moist ground outside, or lifted my eyes to the blue sky, or chased birds. I remember how, having caught them, I would ruffle their feathers, and lick their throats ever so playfully--

To read more, click here:
So many months have passed since I smelled fresh air


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

And I hope that somewhere, in her heart of hearts she feels for me when I say, "Look: when I was a little girl I ran up a hill from my house; and across the valley I spotted a pillar of salt. I couldn't resist coming closer. I stood at her feet, looked up and met the eyes, the empty eyes of Lot's Wife. And right there and then, seeing the trail of bitter tears running down her neck, I promised myself: I will never let that happen to me--"

To read more click here:
I will never let that happen to me


----------

